
Ask HN: How to Train Tesseract for Handwriting Recognition of Characters? - ganeshdeshmukh
I can&#x27;t follow steps in the documentation as here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tesseract-ocr&#x2F;tesseract&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;TrainingTesseract-4.00, I am using tesseract in real-time to recognize OCR printed text&#x2F; Optical Character Recognition. 
But I wanted to extend it further to Handwritten character recognition. 
currently, the new version of Tesseract doesn&#x27;t recognize HCR. but it says we can do it after training dataset?
I know there are many other ways for the same, but I have to learn Neural-Networks for it, and I would need a faster machine. 
my GitHub repo is &quot;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ganesh-deshmukh&#x2F;cvkeyboard&quot;<p>I tried using tensorflow, but I can&#x27;t pass image correctly so it gave wrong prediction, as this repo &#x27;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ganesh-deshmukh&#x2F;Google-colab-hcr&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;demoHCR.ipynb&#x27;<p>what would be a simple approach for same?
======
Adamantcheese
From the FAQ: "Can I use Tesseract for handwriting recognition?

You can, but it won’t work very well, as Tesseract is designed for printed
text. Look for projects focussed on handwriting recognition."

To which I found
[https://github.com/githubharald/SimpleHTR](https://github.com/githubharald/SimpleHTR),
which has a number of references that you should look at.

